# Super Bowl Cheese



## humdinger (Dec 26, 2012)

Decided to smoke some cheese that will be ready for the NFL Playoffs and Super Bowl.

This Q-view is a combination of two different smoke sessions; December 8th and December 15th.

These were leftover from when I tried to make smoked mac and cheese (moderately successful). Will Q-view that when I get a good one.













2012-12-08 12.20.28.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Sliced and sectioned for optimum smoke absorption. I did this one in my 810-5330-S Brinkman Veritcal Gas Smoker with the AMNPS. (One note, I learned that the AMNPS needs to breath and this smoker is pretty snug, so be sure to crack the lower door so adequate air can flow.)













2012-12-08 12.29.56.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Threw in some kosher salt as well to give as holiday gift jars to relatives. I used bourbon barrel pellets in my AMNPS because I didn't have any milder wood in pellet form. TJohnson has remedied that with his great Christmas deal for SMF members. I've placed my order and I have apple and alder pellets on the way. The salt turned out great. Found little 4oz mason jars for that.













2012-12-08 12.48.12.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Got to use my new vacuum packer and it worked great. I love that the bags can be reused as needed. Most of this cheese from December 8th has been eaten already at Christmas parties and such. It was rested for about two weeks and reviews from relatives were mostly positive, but I felt it was a bit too strong/smoky. I need to do some more cheese with apple pellets once I receive them to see if it was the bourbon wood that made it strong tasting, or if it was too much time in the smoke (about 4 hours).













2012-12-08 18.19.54.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






*************************************************************************************************************************************************

This was my second run a week later.













2012-12-15 07.45.48.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Racked and ready! As of today I haven't touched any of this cheese but I am very excited to try the pepper jack.













2012-12-15 08.11.11.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






More salt (my extended family is very large).













2012-12-15 07.48.23.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Used my Landman 3895GWLA Smoky Mountain Vertical Gas Smoker with AMNPS this time around. The extra space allowed for more salt and the vents at the bottom really helped the AMNPS chug out some good smoke. I used straight oak pellets for this one.













2012-12-15 09.44.08.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






A quick shot of a mod I did on my door. IMHO the little magnets they use in production are pitiful. (The wind was blowing my door open before). I use a fire grade sealant too, worked great in driving down smoke loss through the door.













2012-12-15 09.44.35.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






Stirring the salt. It turned out great.













2012-12-15 09.41.11.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






It was a little pungent the first few days but has mellowed out very nicely after a few weeks.













2012-12-26 18.53.23.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012






All done! The colby jack really sweated, but all in all, it turned out great looking. I plan on making some meat, cheese, and cracker trays for the coming NFL playoffs and super bowl. I hope it's a hit! Thanks for looking!













2012-12-15 12.02.27.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Dec 26, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Dec 26, 2012)

Cheese looks good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I haven't smoked any for 4 hours yet - 2 is usually plenty for me for most cheeses. I did smoke some extra sharp cheddar for 3 hours & it turned out ok. Have you tried hot smoking salt? It takes the smoke a lot quicker that way http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125996/the-great-smoked-salt-experiment  Enjoy your playoff cheese!


----------



## humdinger (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Smoking B.

I do think it went a little long. To be honest I think I may have over smoked it. It was my first go at cheese and I was so nervous that it would under smoke and I'd go through all the trouble of waiting to have ordinary cheese at the end so therefore I hit it hard.

After opening it and it sits for about a half hour, it gets better, so I'm hoping the second batch does better with a 4-6 week rest in the fridge. I can't wait for the playoffs.....no Lions to depress me. :)

Haven't hot smoked salt yet, but I got some ribs to do for next week so maybe I'll throw some in then.

Thanks for lookin.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome to me. Love the little Mason jars. Wish I could have seen some of those around here before I bought the little shaker jars.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks roadkill. My wife found those mason jars at target. They have a very wide opening for ready access to grab a pinch when needed. People really liked them.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 27, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Thanks Smoking B.
> 
> I do think it went a little long. To be honest I think I may have over smoked it. It was my first go at cheese and I was so nervous that it would under smoke and I'd go through all the trouble of waiting to have ordinary cheese at the end so therefore I hit it hard.
> 
> ...


It will. Smoked cheese only gets better with time IF - & I do mean IF - you can force yourself to wait...


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 27, 2012)

Humdinger said:


> Decided to smoke some cheese that will be ready for the NFL Playoffs and Super Bowl.
> 
> This Q-view is a combination of two different smoke sessions; December 8th and December 15th.
> 
> ...


When the cheese sweats as your colby jack did, I wrap all the cheeses seperatly in a heavy paper towel, then place then inside one larger vacuum bag and seal it for 4 weeks to let the smoke penetrate. When you open the bag back up unwrap the cheese from the paper and throw the paper away as it will have sucked up the sweat and excess oils.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 27, 2012)

Smoking B said:


> It will. Smoked cheese only gets better with time IF - & I do mean IF - you can force yourself to wait...


LOL - Very true. While I enjoy smoked cheese very much, I have been blessed with the ability to resist dipping into it until it is ready. My wife on the other hand, not so much.......


----------



## driedstick (Jan 1, 2013)

very nice thread will need to do some more my suppy is almost depleated from the holidays never done salt will have to try it


----------

